# 3G and Eircom Broadband Offer



## bluetoff (3 Jul 2008)

I just caught the end of a radio ad yesterday regarding  a special 3G and Eircom Broadband Offer, but it's only for certain 3G Stores, anyone know what stores they are and any details of the offer. Thanks.


----------

